# crazy indian!



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

He must of got laid off from HP tech support :laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Well definitely not the time for him to get into this trade....:blink:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Never believe it. I've seen a few of these so-called electric immunities, and I don't believe any of them. There is more to it. Maybe this guy has some incredibly thick and dry callouses on his fingers. I would like some of these guys to let me test them out. I bet his ass would feel a tazer.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What a dumb ass.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> He must of got laid off from HP tech support :laughing:


...or Directv, or any call support center, for that matter.
I think it's bogus; no way could someone be "immune" to getting shocked.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Believe it. People are strange!:whistling2:


----------

